
H1-B petitions drop - perseusprime11
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/H-1B-visa-applications-drop-for-first-time-in-11078751.php
======
ziszis
The numbers in the headline measures the # of H-1B petitions that were
received before the USCIS decided to stop accepting more because they can meet
the "mandated 65,000 visa H-1B cap" and "the 20,000 visa U.S. advanced degree
exemption, also known as the master’s cap"[1]

Given that the agency "will reject and return filing fees for all unselected
cap-subject petitions that are not duplicate filings", it would be desirable
to limit the number of excess applications.

I am not sure that the data points in the article extrapolate to "A lot of
people are looking at America, and (wondering) if it is still a place to make
business."

[1] [https://www.uscis.gov/news/news-releases/uscis-reaches-
fy-20...](https://www.uscis.gov/news/news-releases/uscis-reaches-
fy-2018-h-1b-cap)

